# I'm on a boat



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2016)

Well the powers at be decided I should make a build inside of the Lian Li PC-Y6B Yacht. I have not finished cable management and I need to swap the inner fan from a Corsair LED to the Tt premium ring, so that I can use the USB control instead of the dumb Corsair link to control color. 

Original specs included an Asus STRIX 1080 for the RGB aspect, but it does not clear the top. That was swapped for the Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 8GB you will see in the photos. 

Rest of the build specs:

Gigabyte B150N Pheonix-WiFi
Intel i7 6700k
GSkill 16GB 3200
Intel 600P 512GB
Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 8GB (1342 core)
Cooler Master GeminII M4
Silverstone SFX 600G

This is a pre video card shot when POST was accomplished, found out the power button on the back was bad...thanks Lian li, guess this was a friday build.







http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=/161129/1127161957a-hdr.jpg






As you can see the STRIX card is a we bit long, it might have fit if the video card was perfectly centered, but alas twas not to be. 






Here it is swapped to the Sapphire, I have not gotten into windows to match the LED's in the card yet. You can also see that an LED lower strip was added. I want to tweak that some more so it is more blatant. 











I will snap some more photos when I get it all cleaned up and finished. This was a rough 1hr build in my spare time.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 29, 2016)

Its not a proper build until the prop spins 

So ahhh, when is the float test?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 29, 2016)

Lol. Just bought a slightly more sensible Lian Li case myself. Your 'powers that be' like nautical themes?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 29, 2016)

you a Sub contractor for Google's Floating Data Center 

Nice Build

appreciate the lack of pictures of Sponsered  components which are just plain ADDs  for free and take up to many coloum inchs


----------



## qubit (Nov 29, 2016)

A PC inside a boat?! Nice. 

And yeah, gotta pass the float test.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Nov 29, 2016)

Impressive ! great work


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2016)

Yea this isn't sponsored per say just a build for a display. There are some benefits to my back in college job


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 29, 2016)

Its a great project, i love it.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2016)

and it doesn't float lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 29, 2016)

Prove it.....


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## cdawall (Nov 30, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Prove it.....



Linus did already


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice boat!


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 30, 2016)

So cool matey! bravo, such a beautiful boat!


----------



## natr0n (Nov 30, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=yac...ved=0ahUKEwiZxqLZ4s_QAhUV24MKHbtVD7AQ_AUIBigB


----------

